# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  JFileChooser : Ouvrir et enregistrer un fichier sur le disque dur

## Darkdaemons

Bonjour, 

Aprs plusieurs heures de recherche pour faire un truc qui m'a l'air pas trop compliquer, je m'adresse  vous "communaut"...  ::D:  

J'essaye en vain de faire un JFileChooser qui me permettera de charger un fichier (en autre ici : une image) de mon disque dur puis de le sauvegarder  un autre endroit de mon disque dur (dossier du projet)... en applet ca pourrai faire office d'un upload.

En rsum :
JfileChooser -> disque dur


Cordialement

----------


## Darkdaemons

La solution pour ceux que ca interessent...



```

```

----------


## iohack

Le "createNewFile" est superflus, par contre un test via "exists" peut tre intressant au cas o le fichier existe dja ( crasement ).

----------

